# FileChannel, read, write in Datei mit NIO



## HPB (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich lerne gerade java.nio und bin kräftig am testen. Wäre net, wenn mir jemand sagen kann, wo in meinem angehängten Beispiel der Fehler ist.

1) Ich versuche über einen FileChannel in eine Datei zu schreiben und den Inhalt danach wieder zu lesen. Das Lesen einer existierenden Datei klappt. Das Schreiben auch. Nur wenn ich zuerst schreibe und dann lese, funktioniert es nicht mehr.
sprich: 
FChRW.writeFileNormal("Datei Inhalt"); klappt
System.out.println(FChRW.readFileNormal()); klappt auch.
Beides direkt hintereinander schreibt zwar den Inhalt, gibt ihn aber nicht zurück.

2) Mit der Methode readFileMappedByteBuffer() klappt das Auslesen auch nach dem Schreiben mit der Methode FChRW.writeFileNormal("Datei Inhalt");  Ich hätte aber auch gerne verstanden warum es wie unter 1) beschrieben nicht klappt. Weiter habe ich versucht, eine Methode zu entwickeln, die über einen MappedByteBuffer schreibt. Hier erhalte ich allerdings eine Exception. Muss ich die Buffergrößer zuvor anpassen? Wie?

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe,

PETER


----------

